# Experience with Mars Coat King?



## Gator (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello - Anyone out there who has experience with the Mars Coat King and willing to give their opinion of its worth?

I am considering the tool to remove some of Holly's undercoat - she is shedding "tons" of fluff, requiring daily brushing/combing. A local boarding kennel offering grooming services has a "de-shedding" treatment (probably using the Mars tool or a FURminator) for $75!!!!

I have done some research on the internet and realize that one can go too far and actually damage the dog's coat in the process - I'm considering buying the tool and using it once a month or so to keep the dead undercoat to a minimum. As always, I value your opinions and appreciate your time in response to this inquiry. :wavey:


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have one, but I don't really use it very often. I do use it on Duke every once in a while because his coat is really thick. I am really careful when I use it not to over do it. Otherwise I just have a regular undercoat rake (I don't think it has a brand name on it) that I use on both dogs every couple days.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I've used a mars as well as the cheap Petedge version ($10). Unless you're doing professional or show grooming... the cheap one works just as well. 

Depending on the time of year, I might not touch it for months or I might be using it a couple times a week. I love it!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I brush and comb daily, use a under coat rake weekly and use the furminator once a month. You do need to be careful with the furminator because it can pull out good coat and break guard hairs. I don't use it much on Kirby but Darby has so much coat and "fuzz". It works very well at getting the "fuzz" out. But to be honest the under coat rake is the best and it was very inexpensive.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Furminators can take out way too much coat - good coat as well as dead. Coat Kings are designed for thinning and shaping small areas. While it takes longer and a lot more elbow grease, frequent bathing and brushing is much better for your dog's coat and skin.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the Oster one--same thing different brand. I think some people like the Mars Coat better--but I think it is an excellent tool! Much better than the furminator and worth the cost.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I think an undercoat rake is best. Mars coat kings actually cut the coat and damage it. Annef


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the coat king type much better than the furminator style. However, I use it on dogs whose coats have not been well taken care of. My favorite in this situation though is the the de-matting rake here.

A undercoat rake or a simple comb is the best for maintaining a nice coat.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I always wonder if the Mars Coat King is how some goldens have so much of their shoulder showing in ads/ the show ring??


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Worth the money*



Muddypaws said:


> but Darby has so much coat and "fuzz". It works very well at getting the "fuzz" out.


I use a Mars Coat King on Biscuit's fuzz, also. It's the only thing that gets it out. What I mean by "fuzz" is the extra stuff that grows on his chest, shoulders and the long fur on his ears. His fur on the topside of his ears gets so long I am tempted to braid it and put a ribbon on the end : And his chest fur got so long as a young dog that it would swing back and forth, like a lion's mane, when he was trotting or running. 

Absolutely no amount of brushing these areas would get this fuzzy fur out. Then one day a visitor showed me how to use her Mars Coat King and it was amazing how quickly all of his fuzziness came out leaving just regular chest, shoulder and ear hair behind. 

I bought my own and need to use it on Biscuit in the springtime when he is loosing his winter coat. I use a comb on the dogs the rest of the time. I don't like the furminator--it ruins their coat. I gave mine to my daughter to use on her cats.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I have one and I love it. I like it better than the furminator. I don't do professional grooming so I can't comment about how it is for say conformation grooming, but I use it to thin the undercoat of the thick stuff that piles up under there.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Boomer and Gladys are awesome-looking dogs. I love the Sunfire goldens, and it's fun to watch some of them work on their hunt test skills afternoons at West Thompson Dam in CT.


----------

